# Adopted---one pure bred golden and one golden mix at Athens



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

I e-mailed GRRA and Adopt a Golden


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

OMG I am in LOVE with Holly...but.... I cant get another dog..I cant get another dog..I cant get another dog...
I called and they are not sure how she gets along with other dogs....man..Im in love....


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Holly:


Dasher


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

> I called and they are not sure how she gets along with other dogs....man..Im in love....


If you were really interested, maybe they could test her for ya!!


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

amy22 said:


> OMG I am in LOVE with Holly...but.... I cant get another dog..I cant get another dog..I cant get another dog...
> I called and they are not sure how she gets along with other dogs....man..Im in love....


Oh, I know that feeling - I've been talking her up to my husband - small, submissive, . . . But, no sale.  

Thanks for posting these two and contacting rescues FinnTastic - I came to do the same.

Amy - Athens has a new forum and there are some very active local volunteers - if you're really interested, I'm sure one of them could check Holly with other dogs. 

http://athenspets.forumotion.com/


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I called my Mom to talk about adopting Holly...but shes right, I am working 2 jobs and not even making ends meet, so I really cannot afford another dog. I keep going back and looking at her picture and telling myself, shes such a beauty I know she will be adopted soon. UGH if only things were different.......I dont know what it is about her...


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Holly is ADORABLE!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

I just got this e-mail from Adopt a Golden
Thank you for your email! GRRA (Golden Retriever Rescue of Atlanta) covers this shelter and they are going to rescue her if she is not adopted.

They didn't mention anything about the mix.


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

Sadly, I think both GRRA and AGA are very full right now and may not be taking any mixes. I usually send mixes to Atlanta Dog Squad, but I think they are full also. 

On the bright side, Athens has been doing pretty well with adoptions and both these guys would be very adoptable. But, you can't take anything for granted - I understand space is at a premium right now because they have a bunch of dogs from a cruelty case that have to be held indefinitely.


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

Per the Athens Pets forum, Holly has 10 applications! 

No word on Dasher, - but, maybe someone who wanted Holly and doesn't get her will apply for Dasher. :crossfing He's a cutie too!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

OH thats WONDERFUL news!!!!!!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Yeah for Holly


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

I forgot to post that Avery, the little (non-golden) pup whose time was up, has been adopted. Yeah for Avery!


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

Great news! Both Holly and Dasher have been adopted! Yeah!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Wonderful News!!


----------

